# NHL Hockey



## sonnyvancity (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a place to watch NHL hockey? i'm a die hard Vancouver Canucks fan, and the playoffs are coming. So any suggestions for bars and stuff would be appreciated.


----------



## etip2001 (Mar 9, 2010)

If you get NOW TV, some of the channels show the NHL, but it's sporadic. Certainly not Hockey Night in Canada. Sometimes it's live (meaning that it will be on in the AM here) and sometimes taped.


----------

